# Calling all Kettler and Kiddio trike owners...



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi all

I'm trying to decide which trike to buy Finn for his 2 year birthday that's in 9 days.







I was all set to buy the Kettler Jumbo with the pushbar and then saw all of the Kiddio models in Toys R Us tonight (which are much cheaper, like $60). Now, I'm wondering whether spending $140 on a trike makes any sense.

From what I understand the Kiddio trikes are made by Kettler in Germany and the Supertrike 4 has a push bar (don't know if it allows the parent to steer as they were out of that one at TRU). Any Kiddio owners out there who want to weigh in on these cheaper trikes? Does anyone out there know what the differences are? They look very similar to me and, of course, I can't find both sets of trikes at the same store to do a side-by-side comparison.

How important is parental steering to those who chose it and those who wished that they did? How long did your kid use it? Anything you like or don't like about the model that you got??

Many thanks to my Mothering Mamas for helping me out of another consumerist quandary...

Angie


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

You know, we looked at those two trike models for our DS who just turned 2 on Friday. But when we took him to "testdrive" the various models, the only trike that seemed to fit him and that he loved was a 19.95 model by Fisher Price. And it isn't just him, his little friend also chose the same exact one, so she got it for her bday too. So I would let Finn have a testride before dropping even $60 on a trike.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Hi, we love love our Kettler trike, we got it as a gift though so didn;t have to decide about the price. IT seems like it will work for a while. I didn't get the parental steering, and that is a good thing - he got it at 18 months and pushed it around by himself, and then learned how to pedal at 22 months and now, at 23 months is a maniac! and would be so mad if we steered for him. He's really good at it too, steering around corners and obstacles. So since your ds is already two, I would skip the parental controls, he'll probably be able to do it on his own in less than a month.

Our neighbours have the Kiddio, and they are pretty similar, the Kettler seems like it is sturdier and will last through more than one child, while their Kiddio is already breaking after 2 years. Also the fit of the trikes is different, the Kettler has an adjustable base? so it can get longer, and therefore fit longer. Their daughter never really rode the Kiddio much 'cause it never fit her right, but I don't know if that is a problem with the bike or the fit of the kid on the bike. Anyway, long-winded answer! HAve fun with your bike!


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

We had the Kettler trike with pushbar for all 3 of our boys. It withstood punishment very well - when we handed it down to a friend it was still looking really good and working great. I'd say it is worth the price, especially if you want it to last through more than one kid.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Nov 24, 2001)

We also have the Kettler and we love it! We got it for our daughter's first birthday, so we needed the pushbar! (and the seatbelt!) In my opinion the air tires are a must! We have friends that have plastic tires and it is so loud and bumpy. Their daughter would much rather ride our trike!


----------



## PONOKELAMAMA (Apr 30, 2002)

we have the kiddio supertrike by kettler with the push bar. i think it was roughly $60-$70 at toysrus. it is a VERY durable strong bike and it will last for a very long time, if only ds would ride it! it may be his foot shape, but his feet have gotten caught inbetween the wheel and pedal (somewhat sideways). we have talked to him about it over and over but he is just afriad of having his feet squished again and refuses to pedal. i have yet to call kettler and find out if there have been any other similar complaints. otherwise, it is a great bike and the seatbelt makes us feel wuite a bit better about letting ds ride bumby terrain, that is when he will ride! anyways, i thought you might want to be aware of it!


----------

